# TPO antibodies question



## ttr13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello

New here. I've been looking for the answer to this question but no luck so far so thought I'd ask here.

I've been going through a tough time lately. I seem to have a mixture of hypo and hyper symptoms but mostly hypo. My bloods show some low levels in the vitamins department (d and b12) and possibly some iron issues too with them all being in the normal range but right at the bottom.

TSH and FT4 were normal too.

My question is about tpo antibodies though. Would a healthy person have tpo antibodies when tested? If you have some towards the top end of what is considered normal does it mean that you might be developing hashimoto or graves? Mine was 94iu/mL (0.0-100.0). Should I be retested? If so when should I do that? Should I test anything else? Any advice?

Thanks for reading

ttr


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ttr13 said:


> Hello
> 
> New here. I've been looking for the answer to this question but no luck so far so thought I'd ask here.
> 
> ...




Sure would like to see the actual results with the ranges of your TSH and FT4.

Just because they are with in the range does not mean they are at the right place for you.

Also, high TPO suggests many things.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Increased progression of carotid intima media thickness in thyroid peroxidase antibodies positive rheumatoid arthritis patients.
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/...rticle-Section

http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/content/40/3/353.full Lupus and TPO Ab
So, your doc would do well to do further in-depth and more specific testing.


----------



## ttr13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Andros thank you for the welcome and reply.

Here are all the results I have:
from almost 3 weeks ago

Total white blood count 4.3 10*9/L (4.0-11.0)
Red blood cell count 4.05 10*12/L (3.8-5.3)
Haemoglobin concentration: 124g/L (115.0-160.0)
Haematocrit 0.363 1/1 (0.35-0.46)
Mean cell volume : 89.6 fL( 80.0-100.0)
Mean cell haemoglobin level: 30.6 pg(27.0-32.0)
Red blood cell distr. width : 14.2 (11-16)
Platelet count - 159 10*9/L (150.0-400.0)
Meal platelet volume : 8.7 fL
Neutrophil count: 2.56 10*9/L (2.0-8.0)
Lymphocyte count 1.37 10*9/L(1.0-4.5)
Monocyte count : 0.34 10*9/L(0.1-0.8)
Eosinophil count : <0.01 10*9/L(0.0-0.4)
Basophil count 0.01 10*9/L (0.0- 0.3)

TSH 1.40 mu/L ( 0.35-5.5)
FT4 16.4 pmol/L (10.0-19.8)

LH 13.2 (1.3-8.4)
FSH: 11 (2.9-8.4) this turned out to be 16 days before my period so around ovulation

from a week ago:
Vitamin B12 362 ng/L (211-911)
Folate 6.19 ug/L (greater than 5.38)
Ferritin 12 ug/L (10 - 291)
Anti TTG(igA) 0.2 u/mL(0.0-6.0) this result makes coeliac unlikely but doesn't exclude it
IgA Coeliac 1.6g/L(0.8-3.7)
Thyroid peroxidase antibody 92 iu/mL (0.0-100.0)
Serum albumin level 41 g/L (30-51)
Serum calcium level 2.28 mmol/L
Corrected serum calcium level 2.22mmol (2.1-2.5)
serum inorganic phosphate level 1.37 mmol/L (0.8-1.4)
serum alkaline phosphatase 70u/L (30-135)

serum C reactive protein level 2 mg/L (0.0-6.0)
serum prolactin level 146mu/L (59-619)
25Oh vitamin D
serum 25-Hydroxy vitamin D3 level 24.3 nmol/L
serum vitamin d2 level 5.0 nmol/L

Doctor not being supportive,just thinks I have depression. Although only discussed first set of tests that she considered all normal. I had to really insist to get the second lot of tests done. Will be going to see her at the end of the week to discuss and hopefully will be armed with good questions and queries to try and push for more things to be tested.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Vitamin B12 362 ng/L (211-911) *You need to supplement*

Ferritin 12 ug/L (10 - 291)*THis is alarming - you definitely need to get on iron supplements. This level would cause huge fatigue - and possibly the "low" feeling you are having*

Thyroid peroxidase antibody 92 iu/mL (0.0-100.0) *MOst ranges I have seen for TPO and <35 . You are in range , although high range but still in range.*

TSH 1.40 mu/L ( 0.35-5.5) *Most ppl feel best around 1, you are not that far off*
T4 16.4 pmol/L (10.0-19.8)*I am not a fan of Total 4, to be accurate and if you are concerned this is thyroid, you need to ask for FT-4 and FT-3 tests.*


----------



## ttr13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Lovlkn - thank you for your reply.

I just realized it should have said FT4 not T4. Any thoughts on that level for FT4?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ttr13 said:


> Andros thank you for the welcome and reply.
> 
> Here are all the results I have:
> from almost 3 weeks ago
> ...


You seriously need to work on your ferritin. The closer to 100, the better. This is probably why some of the other labs are low in the range. Floridix liquid iron is a good product.

TSH and FREE T4 look "sorta" good but the real test which would be very telling would be the FREE T3.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3


----------



## ttr13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you Andros. That link was brilliant at explaining FT3.

The part that confuses me the most is that I have hypo symptoms most of the time but I often seem to pick up the hyper ones too..almost as if I am swinging from one to the other. I feel depressed, fatigued,losing hair, putting on weight etc but then all of a sudden I will feel anxious and agitated, will have palpitations,won't be able to sleep and almost have this weird injection of energy that comes out of nowhere. Sometimes it lasts a few days, other times it's hours and then I am back to feeling low and sluggish and all the rest.

Perhaps I am looking at the wrong thing. Maybe it's not a thyroid problem at all maybe it's a hormonal imbalance with some low vitamin and mineral levels thrown into the mix making me feel even worse.


----------



## ttr13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just a quick update. Doctor has advised me to have B12 injections and to supplement vitamin D and iron. Starting injections on Monday and buying vitamin D and floradix today. She agreed tpo ab were somewhat close to the top end so we will recheck in 3 months. Couldn't get her to test anything else for now so I will just have to hope that all these supplements and injections will do the trick for me.


----------

